# Bitfenix Shinobi-CPU AiO Wakü



## Qatex (2. November 2015)

*Bitfenix Shinobi-CPU AiO Wakü*

Hi,
also ich heute auf dem Klo in Gedanken versunken war,
kam mir plötzlich eine Idee: Würde eine AiO Wasserkühlung in mein Bitfenix Shinobi passen?
2 140mm Mounts hat es ja oben. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob da etwas wie ne Corsair H105 reinpassen würde?
Und ja, mir ist bewusst dass es wenig Sinn macht einen i5 @Stock mit Wasser zu Kühlen, es ist für mich nur eine Frage der Machbarkeit, ich habe nicht vor mir ne AiO zu kaufen.

Danke im Voraus, Qatex


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. November 2015)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi-CPU AiO Wakü*

BitFenix.com » Forums » Gaming Chassis

Laut Bitfenix Mitarbeiter nicht möglich da der Abstand zwischen Radiator und Maindboard zu gering ist.
Ausserdem sind die Lochabstände an der Gehäuseoberseite nicht für Radiatoren geeignet zumindest nicht für 240er.


----------



## Qatex (2. November 2015)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi-CPU AiO Wakü*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> BitFenix.com » Forums » Gaming Chassis
> 
> Laut Bitfenix Mitarbeiter nicht möglich da der Abstand zwischen Radiator und Maindboard zu gering ist.
> Ausserdem sind die Lochabstände an der Gehäuseoberseite nicht für Radiatoren geeignet zumindest nicht für 240er.



Hm, schade. Wäre irgendwie,  wenn ich so drüber nachdenk ganz gut für künftige CPUs gewesen, aber danke!


----------



## Qatex (4. November 2015)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi-CPU AiO Wakü*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> BitFenix.com » Forums » Gaming Chassis
> 
> Laut Bitfenix Mitarbeiter nicht möglich da der Abstand zwischen Radiator und Maindboard zu gering ist.
> Ausserdem sind die Lochabstände an der Gehäuseoberseite nicht für Radiatoren geeignet zumindest nicht für 240er.



Würde ein 2x 120 mm Rad überhaupt ans Mainboard kommen? Der geht ja dann nicht an den Rand vom case, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (4. November 2015)

*AW: Bitfenix Shinobi-CPU AiO Wakü*

Zwischen oberern Gehäuseteil und den Platz wo das Mainboard sitzt ist zuwenig Platz für einen Radiator. Ein Radiator hat ja eine gewisse Dicke und die Lüfter müssen ja auch noch dran. Aber wie gesagt ist das nicht das einzige Problem, wie es scheint hat das Gehäuse nicht die passenden Bohrungen und einen Radiator zu verschrauben.


----------

